# Speed of CWD Testing How long to get results back?



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm wondering what kind of experiences others are having in getting their results back this firearm season. Deer we harvested in archery season were all logged in and results back within 1 week. No word on a buck we took in on the 15th. Are others having the same experience? I'm guessing the lab has been swamped since the start of firearm season.


----------



## december1979 (Nov 26, 2018)

rjg30 said:


> I'm wondering what kind of experiences others are having in getting their results back this firearm season. Deer we harvested in archery season were all logged in and results back within 1 week. No word on a buck we took in on the 15th. Are others having the same experience? I'm guessing the lab has been swamped since the start of firearm season.



I used the DNR drop box, dropped the head off the morning of 11/17/18. I checked the online results page on 11/20/18 and it shows it was processed and tested negative for Bovine TB but the results are still pending for CWD. I too am worried about long wait times for results also I'm afraid of mistakes and mix ups, I shot a 2 year old buck and filled out the online profile as such but my results says 0.5 year old female? So I'm not sure if it's a mistake or it's just a default and everyone says the same regardless of what you fill out. 

I shot the deer in Newaygo County and used the M-37 Meat Shack location DNR drop box.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I dropped a head off Monday and the tech at the DNR station told me 10 to 14 days. I had heard or read somewhere else that it was 10 to 14 business days, DNR Tech yesterday didn't specify but I think that probably just gives them a buffer. The people who dropped off deer heads around opening day should be getting results soon. It may also depend on where you dropped your head off at too. Some where in the UP or Northern Lower will probably be delayed a few days compared to someone who drops it off in the Lansing area. 

Interestingly, I just talked to my boss who's friend shot a doe around opening day. He turned the head in for testing and they told him it was 7 years old. He was looking at his results and it has it listed as a buck, he didn't say if it had changed the age or not. 

Normally I have a lot of faith in the DNR and what they do and how they work but to have two stories about mixed up results is kind of worrying.


----------



## december1979 (Nov 26, 2018)

MSUFW07 said:


> I dropped a head off Monday and the tech at the DNR station told me 10 to 14 days. I had heard or read somewhere else that it was 10 to 14 business days, DNR Tech yesterday didn't specify but I think that probably just gives them a buffer. The people who dropped off deer heads around opening day should be getting results soon. It may also depend on where you dropped your head off at too. Some where in the UP or Northern Lower will probably be delayed a few days compared to someone who drops it off in the Lansing area.
> 
> Interestingly, I just talked to my boss who's friend shot a doe around opening day. He turned the head in for testing and they told him it was 7 years old. He was looking at his results and it has it listed as a buck, he didn't say if it had changed the age or not.
> 
> Normally I have a lot of faith in the DNR and what they do and how they work but to have two stories about mixed up results is kind of worrying.



I guess my theory of a 0.5 year old female being a default thing is not holding water, I seen somewhere else on this form a screen shot of test results and it was not a 0.5 year old female. You would think that the head I dropped off missing the scull cap would be a dead give away of a male, not sure who would ever do that to a doe? Maybe I will call the DNR and ask the question, not very concerned about the age and I pretty sure I can tell what sex it is, the test results of the diseases is all I want. 

Also the up to 14 days for results starts from when they process the head, so in my case I dropped it off on the 17th and the processing date is the 20th, so it's possible to be more that 14 days for test results. It's unfortunate that it takes so long and if you have your deer processed you could be out some money if it does test positive for CWD, let alone the potential of contamination from other deer that may have CWD. I process my own so it sits in the freezer until I get the results back.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

The male/female thing is a glaring error. I'd call


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I looked at my results this morning and the buck I dropped off on Monday was already completed, negative for both BTb and CWD. The doe I dropped off a week earlier still doesn't have results for CWD but was BTb negative. Both were dropped off to the same check station in Lansing, and checked in by the same DNR tech. Who knows.


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Dropping in Lansing may have been key to your quick turn around


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

If your cwd test is over 2 weeks you may want to be concerned .Just saying .


----------



## december1979 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------

